# D.Azureus vs. New River



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

I was wondering is there way you can tell the difference between these two in juvs. As I recently acquire 3 D.Azureus but I think one of them looks like New River with its bigger spots and lighter blue. Thanks guys


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

I wouldn't worry to much about it. I've had some azureus froglets morph out just like you describe. I don't have a camera or I would post a pic.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

charoozz520 said:


> I was wondering is there way you can tell the difference between these two in juvs. As I recently acquire 3 D.Azureus but I think one of them looks like New River with its bigger spots and lighter blue. Thanks guys


How old are they??? Baby azureus have rather large spots and are new river ish looking
Brian


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

one is 5months old while the other two are 2-3 the thing is the other 2months also have smaller spots and this is the only one who has bigger spots. Heres a pic:


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Is that the one with the big spots? it looks fine to me. Do you have pictures of all the frogs to compare? please try to post the best pics possible. Also, where did you get them?


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

sorry I didnt want to destroy the tank to take the picture or stress them I'll get a better picture when I can. Here are pictures of the other two


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Not to worry you have two Azureus, new rivers throw more white. possible fine spot??? line breed azurues maybe look into that. good luck, frogs look great. JP


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

JP41 said:


> Not to worry you have two Azureus, new rivers throw more white. possible fine spot??? line breed azurues maybe look into that. good luck, frogs look great. JP


I`ve got quite diverse lineages from 97-99 and these are some of my adults. They vary quite a bit although finespot seems to be the most common as it was most sought after for years. That`ll definately skew the general genetic diversity for the morph in the hobby and what you see from most recent breedings(new people breeding them and wholesaling).

http://www.aaronsfrogfarm.com/images/sitepicstdrm/azpr2.JPG


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

ok thanks guys  sorry I had just recently jump into this hobby so might be as knowledgable about this as I can.


----------



## Ronm (Oct 1, 2006)

here is a azureus just out of the water.
No photoshop here, but a light colour is normal

Ron


----------

